# The End: A journey through America's doomsday obsession



## lyndonguitar (Dec 19, 2012)

Just wanted to share with you guys, 

as Dec. 21, 2012 draws near, the "supposed doomsday", I think this might be a good read. although I'm not from america, I think the article still kinda applies to the whole world.

http://www.theverge.com/2012/12/17/3764148/the-end-journey-through-americas-doomsday-2012-obsession

What do you think?


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 19, 2012)

Isn't it kind of a coincidence that it's on a Friday? I mean, that way people can take off work and party and not care about Saturday. Ah, there should be plenty of regretful decisions made and I hope to get in on some!


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 19, 2012)

The people who think the world is going to end on Friday are retards.

And even if it does end, WTF are you going to do about it?


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 19, 2012)

HossHuge said:


> The people who think the world is going to end on Friday are retards.
> 
> And even if it does end, WTF are you going to do about it?



I don't believe it myself, but its still an interesting topic to discuss about.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 19, 2012)

HossHuge said:


> The people who think the world is going to end on Friday are retards.
> 
> And even if it does end, WTF are you going to do about it?



Not that I think the world is going to end, but I do think you need to tone it down a bit. There is no need to insult people who are superstitious, regardless of how absurd you think it is.


----------



## a_ump (Dec 20, 2012)

HossHuge said:


> The people who think the world is going to end on Friday are retards.
> 
> And even if it does end, WTF are you going to do about it?





Aquinus said:


> Not that I think the world is going to end, but I do think you need to tone it down a bit. There is no need to insult people who are superstitious, regardless of how absurd you think it is.



Personally there's nothing wrong with a "WTF" imo as it is a valid point. There's nothing any individual can do about it, so to worry is a moot point. it can be discussed as i do find it intriguing to hear people's ideas.


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 20, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> I don't believe it myself, but its still an interesting topic to discuss about.



Dude, I think it's interesting as well.  I even started a different thread about.

It's interesting to me that people believe it.  Are these the same people that believe in unicorns and dragons?  



Aquinus said:


> Not that I think the world is going to end, but I do think you need to tone it down a bit. There is no need to insult people who are superstitious, regardless of how absurd you think it is.



If I think it's retarded then that's my opinion.  IF I try and stopped them from doing it then I can understand if you had a problem.

For example, I think golf is stupid.  Chasing a ball around a huge field and trying to put it into a small hole is not my idea of fun.  If you like it though, knock yourself out! 

I really wouldn't call this a superstition.



a_ump said:


> Personally there's nothing wrong with a "WTF" imo as it is a valid point. There's nothing any individual can do about it, so to worry is a moot point. it can be discussed as i do find it intriguing to hear people's ideas.



Right.  If it's the end of the world, It's not like you can stock up on batteries, water and food.....


----------



## qubit (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh, the world is definitely gonna end. Just keep injecting those drugs, lol.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 20, 2012)

HossHuge said:


> If I think it's retarded then that's my opinion.



No no no, that isn't what you said. You said that the people who believe it are retarded, not that that what they believe is retarded and that is what is inappropriate. You can say WTF as long as you like, but labeling people isn't going to help make your point across without potentially pissing someone off, and that is why I mentioned it.



HossHuge said:


> The people who think the world is going to end on Friday are retards.





HossHuge said:


> Right. If it's the end of the world, It's not like you can stock up on batteries, water and food.....



You could do all the things you wanted to do before the world ended. It isn't all about getting ready to try and survive it, but rather being prepared to be able to watch your impending doom come right before your eyes.


----------



## a_ump (Dec 20, 2012)

probably be the highlight of everyone's life, i'll be watching tomorrow, on my porch with a smoke, beer, and pancakes with peanut butter


----------



## m1dg3t (Dec 20, 2012)

People who live in fear are easily controlled/manipulated.

Keep buying those supplies


----------



## Disparia (Dec 20, 2012)

Almost here! Doomsday means a better life for many of us.


----------



## Inceptor (Dec 20, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> No no no, that isn't what you said. You said that the people who believe it are retarded, not that that what they believe is retarded and that is what is inappropriate. You can say WTF as long as you like, but labeling people isn't going to help make your point across without potentially pissing someone off, and that is why I mentioned it.



I think he was_ trying_ to say that what they believe is retarded.  And, by extension, saying that says something disparaging about the analytical ability of said people; it's unavoidable.  Either way, people who believe such things are not thinking as clearly and as rationally as they could be, regardless of whether they appear to be.
'Retarded' is a bit harsh, but then, this isn't a diplomatic forum.


----------



## mrw1986 (Dec 20, 2012)

Considering it's already 12/21 in some countries I think it's safe to say the world is not ending.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 20, 2012)

mrw1986 said:


> Considering it's already 12/21 in some countries I think it's safe to say the world is not ending.



No it has to be GMT.... it's the only "True" time..... anyone thought that those predicting this had a completely different calender and concept of time?  Ohhhh and at least there is a one in seven chance that it will be a Friday..... whenever it is, personally I prefer it to be a Monday, at least we get beer at the weekend without having to get up for work


----------



## Drone (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## Wozzer (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 21, 2012)

mrw1986 said:


> Considering it's already 12/21 in some countries I think it's safe to say the world is not ending.



Way to bring logic into our end of the world talk dude. you ruined everything


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 21, 2012)

"The survivors who wanna prosper and be free again are gonna have to rebuild again"

This is very clear from the video, maybe the most important sentence.
The guys on the video are all payed with good money to say these words.
I will never believe that the planet Earth will be destroyed, even though by physics there will be one day.
"The end of the world" is very relative and taunting. Which world? The world is not planet Earth.

Unfortunately, there are fools who truly believe this stuff, but if you are a survivor, 
didn't get attracted your attention by TV, aliens and other commercial stuff like the 5 steps, you will have to re-build again.

If everyone knows something from all over the world, it is a fake. If you are a survivor, you will understand. 
If not, you are one of them, one of which they taunt with (Like Resident Evil zombies, they have created)

Also, you cannot be my friend, not because i don't want you to, but because zombies INFECT!!!

So, no thanks, it is fake stuff and here it is already 21-12-2012
(some simple math 2+1 1+2 2+0+1+2 = 3 + 3 + 5 = 6 + 5 = 11...... yeah i know that film)

This though might be an epoch of a more severe world, as a meaning


----------



## Kreij (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## drdeathx (Dec 21, 2012)

New Egg better deliver before the 21st or I will be pissed.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 21, 2012)

Xd


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 21, 2012)

I actually found the Download for AMD's and Nvidia's 

"Post Apocalyptic Driver Package" Release

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...2PXksWqIgJ3RRflVtkhSQ&bvm=bv.1355534169,d.dmQ


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 21, 2012)

Anybidy die yet?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 21, 2012)

HossHuge said:


> Anybidy die yet?



Umm lets see 

Yep looks like I'm still here XD


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 21, 2012)

i rather believe someday we run out of energy, lack of fuel, nuclear war, climate changing
its more real for me


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 21, 2012)

HossHuge said:


> Anybidy die yet?



Oh, people are dying. Just not faster than normal.


----------



## m1dg3t (Dec 22, 2012)

I wonder if the preppers can haz reefunds


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't think referring to people as retards for believing in this is correct at all.

I DO think it's highly retarded to pick up somebody elses 'religious iconography' and then through improper interpretation surmise a very different conclusion from that which is intended.

Given that most people that actually believe this 2012 bullshit come from non Mayan religions (atheists by default dont believe anything except dust-wind-dude) it's jarringly ignorant to throw aside your own religious belief to somehow put your faith into a completely unknown and ancient system.  

Christians, Jews, Muslims, Hindu's, Sikhs, Zoroastrians, Pagans all have their own set of beliefs and most also have final days predictions (revelations being the one most of us know).  To disregard the systems set up inside your own faith and to piggy back onto a completely different cultural identity, especially when it comes to religious practice and belief, is not only retarded - it's fundamentally dismissive of your own religion and all it teaches.

As for thinking no harm is done - yes it is.  Certain people led by the manipulating 'elders' or pseudo scholars that predict end days end up giving away worldly goods, resign from jobs and ultimately prepare for the end.  When doomsday passes and they have no job and no money... nice one.

Or worse.  http://brainz.org/10-most-notorious-suicide-cults-history/

This was a one click google search but you get what I'm saying.

People need to STFU about end days because somewhere someone's life will be destroyed simply because they were manipulated enough to believe it.

And for FTFR 



Spoiler



For The Fucking Record


 People die everyday across this planet.  Every day somebody's world ends  http://www.worldometers.info/
Doomsday happens all the time.

Pfft.


----------



## hat (Dec 22, 2012)

You make a good point. Nobody believes in God or reads the Bible, but they're all for jumping on the Doomsday bandwagon because the Mayan calendar ended on 12/21/2012, or they do have their own set of religious beliefs, Christianity or otherwise, and completely disregard them for all these numerous theories (anyone keep track of the number of different doomsday theories for this day?) about the end of the world because some ancient civilization didn't bother making a calendar past a certain date.

Well, that's at least twice I've survived the apocalypse... this and Y2K. I'm sure I've survived others, but at least these two I know I survived. It wasn't even all that difficult to be honest, I just sat here and played Spiral Knights all day. Hell, the power never even went out.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 22, 2012)

Perspective is a wonderful thing, since I was born (not wishing to give away my age) there have been around 60 predictions of the apocalypse in one shape or another, there are still several more predictions to live through over the coming years, funny thing is, the older you get, the less you care if they are right or not!  So fear not my friends.... one way or another, that dark peace will come to you all 

Is it any coincidence that as time goes by, some people move from predicting a day to predicting a whole century..... one thing is for sure (IMO), one day, someone will get it right!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_dates_predicted_for_apocalyptic_events


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 22, 2012)

I won't take credit for this but it is fitting so.....







source


----------



## m1dg3t (Dec 22, 2012)

My calendar has been ending on Dec 31st since the day I was born. Guess what happens? We start again on Jan 1st 

The media loves to keep people in a frenzy, they're easier to control/manipulate. Plus think how big the business of "prepping" is! Some people spends tens of thousands of dollars stocking up on items they'll end up throwing in the garbage in 10yrs 

I, just like everyone else, was born to die. Bring it on 

PS: Now I heard there is a mystery asteroid on course to strike the earth in the next 30yrs. Of course I heard this today since we all survived the Mayans  

Just think, if people got behind climate change like they do all these doomsday bullsh1tz we'd be a LOT better off.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 22, 2012)

Hell I just turned 28 yesterday- nothing happened. I say that its just the start of the next Major Mayan calandar is all, nothing as bad as Y2K bug with most computers at the time


----------

